# Joined the Lelit Club



## Mocochoco (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi guys,

Just bagged myself a Lelit mara and a shiny new Eureka Mignon Specialita to go with it.

I just wanted to share it with you and say I'm so happy to join the club and excited to start my next espresso journey. Already getting some tasty results in the cup but I can already tell theres so much to learn and improve now that I have moved on from my Gaggia classic.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Loving the shelving set up you've got there.

Great coffee zone.

Looking good


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice, and some good art as well.


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

I also just joined the Lelit club, the sure do make beautiful looking machines.

Good work with the art, I have a long way to go yet. Not sure it's something I'll ever master tbh.


----------

